# How small a UV sterilizer can I get away w/?



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

I bought mine off of ebay, but I have heard of people buying theirs from Petsmart for a decent price. I paid about $100 for a 9W turbo twist. Here is one on petsmart for $30:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...r&kw=uv+sterilizer&parentPage=search&keepsr=1

I don't know how well this one works, but maybe someone else can endorse it.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

This question depends too much on the flow rate through the sterilizer and to be easily answered, efficiency of the sterilizer itself also needs to be considered.

Determine the flow rate of the device you'll be using to push water through the sterilizer and then reference the manufacturers recommendations. The good news it that to kill algae that causes green water the exposure time to the UV doesn't need to be very long at all as compared to killing parasites.

This page at Live Aquaria provides some general recommendations.

I prefer the Current USA T5 UVS, if T5 is better than PC lighting over the aquarium, I figure it ought to be better at killing the nasties too. I have a 25 watt "Gamma UV" on my 75 gallon.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

Here is a post of a guy that used the Green Killing Machine that I gave you a link to at Petsmart:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/51588-my-high-light-low-tech-10-a.html#post501429

He liked it.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

That is the same AA brand that I use 9 watt as I have only a 40 gallon tank. Loachlady5 would need a 24 watt for her 75 gallon. I have had no problems with mine. For any UV sterlizer to work properly, you have to change the bulb every 6-12 months even if not burnt out. You can extend this by putting the UV sterilizer on a timer. But at some point you will still need to replace the bulb. The availability and price of replacement bulbs is something that you really need to look at, especially considering that some UV sterilizer bulbs are worth as much as the UV sterilizer itself. It kind of reminds me of printers and printer cartridges. Some new printer cartridges cost as much as what the printer is worth, but at least there you have the option of refilling the cartridge.

Anyway a 24 watt AA brand type UV sterilizer purchased from the petco as per BiscuitSlayer's link would cost $49.99. A replacement bulb for this runs $32.63 but I am sure that you could probably search around and find one even cheaper.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

Homer_Simpson said:


> That is the same AA brand that I use 9 watt as I have only a 40 gallon tank. Loachlady5 would need a 24 watt for her 75 gallon.



Homer -

Correct me if I am wrong. Wouldn't the 9W work ok, but just take longer to get the job done?


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

BiscuitSlayer said:


> Homer -
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong. Wouldn't the 9W work ok, but just take longer to get the job done?


It may well but from what I read about the AA brand one a 9 watt is rated for upto 200 litres. http://www.mops.ca/cgi-bin/SoftCart.exe/skus/uv/UVAA-41209.asp?L+scstore+mwtf9215ff3cae3c+1201414684

200 litres = 52.8344102 US gallons

The 24 watt is rated for upto 400 litres.
http://www.mops.ca/cgi-bin/SoftCart.exe/skus/uv/UVAA-41224.asp?L+scstore+mwtf9215ff3cae3c+1201414684

400 litres = 105.66882 US gallons

To get rid of green water only, it probably would not make any difference and the 9 watt would likely work.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

I have a 9w Turbo Twist plumbed into the 2026 just prior to the CO2 reactor on the 55. It will be fine for a 75. The slower flow the better but just use whatever you can. One way or another exposure will kill it off.

You could always make it a portable unit with a separate power head.

I think Diablocanine has an example out here on the DIY section.

BTW I just recently turned it off. But if I do have an outbreak it just has to be plugged back in.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah, one of my favorites:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/33922-plumbing-portable-uv-sterilizer.html


----------



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

Great. It looks like this time I can get away with being a cheapie:icon_smil!


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

BiscuitSlayer said:


> Yeah, one of my favorites:
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/33922-plumbing-portable-uv-sterilizer.html


Ya know what... I'm taking that thing out tomorrow and setting it up like DC.

I had not seen the DC Porta UV 2.


----------



## MiSo (Oct 26, 2005)

the petsmart one will not work on a 75 gallon.
i know because i tried it on mine.
a whole week went by and didn't put a dent in it.
i ended up buying a vortex xl diatom filter. 
pricey but worth it. (gw gone in a few hours)

dont waste your money on the petsmart one.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

MiSo said:


> the petsmart one will not work on a 75 gallon.
> i know because i tried it on mine.
> a whole week went by and didn't put a dent in it.
> i ended up buying a vortex xl diatom filter.
> ...



Which one did you buy from Petsmart? 9W or 24W?


----------



## MiSo (Oct 26, 2005)

BiscuitSlayer said:


> Which one did you buy from Petsmart? 9W or 24W?


i bought the 9 watt one. 
didn't have success with it in such a large tank.


----------



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

MiSo said:


> the petsmart one will not work on a 75 gallon.
> i know because i tried it on mine.


Nothing like first hand experience. Mine is a bad case, so it will probably not work for me either. So much for Mrs. Cheapie. But maybe the larger one would work.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

If I had a bulb in my turbo twist that worked, I would just send you mine and let you borrow it. I have a low flow powerhead that I use with it that works great. Cleared up my tank in about 2 days. Probably clear up yours in about 4 or 5.

Have you given up on the blackout idea?


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Well, maybe I am just lucky and I know that I am a little off topic here. Some say that Seachem Purigen filter media helps prevent green water, other say it does not. With all the tanks that I have set up, low light, high light, different substrates, co2, non-c02, Estimative Index, non-Estimative index, super high ammonia start up levels, non UV Sterlizer ones, I have never suffered a green water break out. The one thing that they all had in common was the use of Seachem Purigen. Perhaps a coincidence only and perhaps not. The problem is that it is always difficult to prove cause and effect relationships in this hobby. Seachem filters at a molecular level and Seachem makes claims(right or wrong) that Purigen filters water better than a diatom filter, so perhaps it can prevent if not resolve green water.


----------



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hate to do this to everybody, but it looks like I may not have to buy a UV sterilizer:icon_wink. I remembered that there's a guy at my church whose into fish tanks and I told him about my problem. He said I can use his diatom filter for as long as I want. Thanks for all the help. I'll know what to get should I ever decide to go with a UV sterilizer.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

loachlady5 said:


> Hate to do this to everybody, but it looks like I may not have to buy a UV sterilizer:icon_wink. I remembered that there's a guy at my church whose into fish tanks and I told him about my problem. He said I can use his diatom filter for as long as I want. Thanks for all the help. I'll know what to get should I ever decide to go with a UV sterilizer.


It's all good at least you have a white horse on the way!


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

I bought the 24w petsmart one for my 120, and it did a pretty good job. You should see the algae I have grown since I sold it. *groan*


----------

